# Pringles can safe usage... any tips?



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of potato chips so I've been trying for weeks to get some Pringles cans to try a tube mold. Now that I've finally got some, I plan on trying an ITP swirl tomorrow and am unsure of any issues I need to be aware of. I know to line it with freezer or parchment paper, but is there anything else I should be careful of?

TIA all


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 2, 2015)

tipping/spillage...I like them as well...the tubes AND the chips...I set mine up in a stainless steel pot with towels around them to keep them secure...as they say...ask me how I know...


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 2, 2015)

Be sure to secure the bottom. I usually cut the metal ring off the bottom them secure the plastic lid to the bottom with duct tape.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> tipping/spillage...I like them as well...the tubes AND the chips...I set mine up in a stainless steel pot with towels around them to keep them secure...as they say...ask me how I know...



Hadn't thought of that, TY... 



shunt2011 said:


> Be sure to secure the bottom. I usually cut the metal ring off the bottom them secure the plastic lid to the bottom with duct tape.



 the metal ring... could I cover it with tape rather than cut it off? TY btw


----------



## Susie (Sep 2, 2015)

I would not use tape over that metal.  I would get rid of the metal all together.  If the soap batter leaked under the tape, you could have issues of the lye reacting to the metal.  I would not chance it.

You are going to have to remove the bottom to unmold anyway, may as well get rid of it on the front end.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 2, 2015)

I cut the bottom off, put a piece of freezer paper over the top and put the plastic lid back on. Then I tape it closed with masking tape.


----------



## lsg (Sep 2, 2015)

I cut the bottom off and then turn the can upside down and tape the lid on securely.  I line my Pringles cans with freezer paper.  This makes it much easier to remove the soap and the can is reusable.


----------



## kumudini (Sep 2, 2015)

I wonder how much it cost you to buy those cans. I never liked Pringles either and figured if I just bought them for the cans, I would be wasting as I assumed that we have to tear them apart to unmold. So I went and got myself a PVC pipe, precut no less, with two end caps. It cost me 15$ but it's something I can reuse like a proper mold. If you just buy 1 end cap, it would come down to $10. If you are just trying to see if you like round soap, just ignore what I said.


----------



## vmakkers (Sep 2, 2015)

I use a can opener to take the bottom metal portion off and then flip the tube over. I use the top as the bottom and put plastic wrap, lid, then more plastic wrap to prevent leaks. I line mine with flexible plastic cutting boards from Dollar Tree. I use a little double sided tape to make sure the cutting board sticks to the sides and it gives me a more circular shape. I like using the cutting board as a liner because I have it sticking out a little higher than the tube itself and I can easily just push the liner through the tube to remove the soap or use the extra height to pull the soap out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 2, 2015)

I do the same thing but with freezer paper to line it.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 2, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I cut the bottom off, put a piece of freezer paper over the top and put the plastic lid back on. Then I tape it closed with masking tape.



I've done it twice this way with good results (but I used duct tape).  Also, I recommend the Jalapeno flavor Pringles


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 2, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> I've done it twice this way with good results (but I used duct tape).  Also, I recommend the Jalapeno flavor Pringles



When I un-mold, I remove the bottom so I can give the soap a push while I am pulling at the lining paper.  I would worry duct tape might damage the can, so I want to use it again.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 2, 2015)

kchaystack I didn't think about that, but I don't reuse them - excuse to buy more Pringles :shifty:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> I wonder how much it cost you to buy those cans. I never liked Pringles either and figured if I just bought them for the cans, I would be wasting as I assumed that we have to tear them apart to unmold. So I went and got myself a PVC pipe, precut no less, with two end caps. It cost me 15$ but it's something I can reuse like a proper mold. If you just buy 1 end cap, it would come down to $10. If you are just trying to see if you like round soap, just ignore what I said.



I didn't buy the fans, I got them from friends, and I like repurposing things that might otherwise go to the dump


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips folks


----------



## kumudini (Sep 2, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I didn't buy the fans, I got them from friends, and I like repurposing things that might otherwise go to the dump



Yeah, I do that too. If only hubby had his way, I would've been inundated with those cans as well. Poor thing, wifey won't let him have Pringles.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Yeah, I do that too. If only hubby had his way, I would've been inundated with those cans as well. Poor thing, wifey won't let him have Pringles.



LOL meanie


----------

